# :: ECS Tuning :: Silicone Remote Key Covers!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Step right up. Get your colorific candy colored key covers right here at ECS Tuning.

Soft silicone covers in brilliant colors protect your remote key fob, and make it easy to spot your keys in the pile on the hallway key rack.

Sized for an exact fit, these new molded covers slip on easily in seconds.

*Personalize Your Key*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits: Audi
A3 (05+)
B7 A4 (05-08)
B7 RS4 (06-08)
B7 S4 (05-09)
C6 A6 (05-11)
C6 S6 (06-11)
Q7 (07+)
R8 (07+)
MKII TT (08+)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

